# Vocal pittys



## adorabull (May 5, 2007)

Hi there.My boy Chopper is such a vocal dog.Everytime I get home or he meets people,even people he's never met before on the street, he lets off a big happy,high pitched "grrrrrrrrrrr",and funny happy howls and lot's of barks.When we're about to go out for a walk he makes his excited cries and howls and I can't imagine what the neighbours think.Even when he's in trouble and is banished outside he howls like a wolf and makes me feel so sorry for him Just wondering if APBTs are quite a vocal breed and if you have one that is like this or is my dog just weird?:roll: 
Here's the big sook


----------



## ChaosSaber (Mar 24, 2007)

*Zeus*

Zeus can be pretty loud, but he will whine alot, like at the vet he will whine until everyone is looking at us or if he wants to meet another dog or human


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Zildjian does the Happy Whines all the time. When I say walk, outside, go bye bye or sees new people. But, He doesn't bark much at all. If its dark out and he can't see your face he barks. but, other then that. only excited barks.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

when mine are playing or if they want my attention it gets so loud it hurts sometimes lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My kamkazi will howle. She will sing for you if you ask her to. My Moo used to happy growl anythime she wanted attention, sounded like she was purring. lol.


----------



## adorabull (May 5, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> My kamkazi will howle. She will sing for you if you ask her to. My Moo used to happy growl anythime she wanted attention, sounded like she was purring. lol.


Yeah that's exactly it but instead of sounding like "purrrrrrrr" it's "grrrrrrrrrr" and he definetly does it when he wants attention although he does it on command too when i say "Chopper grr".When i get home he always has to grab a toy or toilet roll or whatever he can find and he grrrs while it's in his mouth like "look mummy look what i've got".It's so cute


----------



## ratfynk (Jan 31, 2007)

My girl is also quite vocal. She barks when she is excited (usually when she sees other dogs). SHe also whines like a baby right before i throw the ball when we're playing fetch. She grunts and groans and sighs really loudly when I give her affection. So overall, yes she's vocal but nowhere near as vocal as the Malamute we had! NOw talk about vocal...lol!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*i dont know*

I don't know if mine is a freak or not (probably) but she is VERY vocal. she growl talks to us all the time.


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Both Nino and Rudy do "talk" alot. They both have different whines when they are upset, and Rudy does this other noise (I don't think I could find the letters to express it) whenever she is alone. When they roll around and play it's another noise. Nino is grunting right now!


----------



## adorabull (May 5, 2007)

natdidier said:


> Both Nino and Rudy do "talk" alot. They both have different whines when they are upset, and Rudy does this other noise (I don't think I could find the letters to express it) whenever she is alone. When they roll around and play it's another noise. Nino is grunting right now!


I love the name Nino.That's so cute


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

My pit Velvet, is silent. Every once in a while she will bark, but very very seldom.

My wiemy though, holy cow, she is very vocal.


----------

